# Baita83's collection



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have posted most of these photos in one form or another somewhere on this site, but wanted to consolidate my collection to one thread where I can update new acquisitions and offspring.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

golden mantella









Fertile egg masses









24 hours after being laid









48 Hours









72 hours









96 hours









98 hours









120 hours









144 hours









168 hours


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Golden mantella tadpole

1 day old









7 days old









14 days old









21 days old









60 days old









60 days old









Coming out of the water









1 day ootw









3 days ootw









2 weeks ootw









2 months ootw









5 months ootw









6 months ootw


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Golden Mantella calling





Group of golden mantellas calling





12 day old tadpoles





21 day old tadpoles





60 day old tadpoles





2 month old frog


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow thanks for sharing, amazing transformation and great documentation.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

cool timeline photos!


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great thread and awesome photos!! I've got a group of these creatures coming from Understory later this month.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cauchero 1 week old








Cauchero with eggs





Cauchero Transporting





Cauchero 1 day old





Cauchero Froglet









Cauchero 2 month old


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I also really like the well documented time line.

How do they get from those "egg masses" to the water after hatching? It looks like they're laid on regular land.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing progression! I just love Goldens

Care to share your process? Whats the temps, ratio, ect.
Id love to know what you did. Did you wash the eggs into a pool, did u raise them individual?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Shinosuke said:


> How do they get from those "egg masses" to the water after hatching?


I removed them from where they were laid with a spoon when I see them start to move around a lot and place them on a plastic cup cut in half just above the water line. I then mist them every 30 min or so to help them break free.

I then raise them in a group in small shoe box containers with live plants and feed them spectrum with thera A fish food that I ran through a coffee grinder. as they grow I start feeding them the full pellets

as far as temps I keep my house between 72-75 so slightly warmer in their tank due to the fluorescent light


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Love it man keep up the good work.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Your collection rocks. I still like you Cauchero the most.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

some new Rio Guaramo baby pictures


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

..sick markings!


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Great time line!!!!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Some photos of my new solarte I am not a fan of how either of these turned out and don't think they capture the intensity of their colors these are some "hot" frogs by far the brightest of everything I have you an always find them in the tank from across the room they simply shine


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome timeline, pics, and frogs!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice pics... *Subscribed*


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Excellent frogs and photos! I really like those timeline progression images.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

another guarumo baby


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great stuff. I regret selling my Rio's... I'll have to keep ya in mind!  Glad you are having success with them.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

finally a pic of my male solarte that isn't completely washed out this is the best representation of his color I have


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

baita83 said:


> finally a pic of my male solarte that isn't completely washed out this is the best representation of his color I have


That's a great photo! I love pumilios.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

more timeline development these are rio guarumo eggs that were laid very close to the top of the tank so I had access for photos I personally love in the first few hours how you can see the cell division










and my largest pumilio egg mass also guarumo


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

last guarumo baby until the next group comes out


----------



## KVans (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! Very cool! And very informative! Beautiful frogs


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Great pictures in this thread! Nice job.


----------



## chondro` (Jul 8, 2012)

hey Baitia83, love your photographs what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## short_s (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome pictures and documentation.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

chondro` said:


> hey Baitia83, love your photographs what kind of camera do you use?


I use a canon t3i with 100mm macro 2.8 usm and a 580 ex ii flash in slave mode mounted off camera


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will update with photos soon.My first solarte baby came out of the water today and it is brighter then the parents.


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

Fantastic Photos !


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool photos!


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

all i can say is wow


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Come on Andy, I demand photos of your new froglet.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

it is really good at hiding trust me I have been trying but it keeps outsmarting me just like my vanzos that I still have been able to photo


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Finally an update this solarte is 2 days ootw I still cannot get a photo of the first one to come out


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttVzvgUZXZo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

WOW! Very nice video! I mean, VERY NICE! Well done!

How much does it cost to have National Geographic come in your home and do that?!?

Beautiful frogs! I envy the quality of your video!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

kitcolebay said:


> How much does it cost to have National Geographic come in your home and do that?!?



thank you for that amazing compliment. It mainly takes a lot of patience waiting for them to be in just the right location of their tank.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Dude... awesome video!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

update on solarte babies one has spots one does not both are very red here is the one with the spots


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

one more


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Great photos man.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

not a great photo but here is one of my bastimentos sub adults










and I finally got a picture of one of my vanzolini


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

my other sub adult basti










another vanzo


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Those are great looking frogs! How old are your vanzos? The one with the strip is neat, that usually goes away before they mature. Just wondering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

the vanzos are about 10-12 months


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty cool. Probably will stay like that then. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

basti about 10 months









same frogs a little over 2 years









and another baby guarumo that just started calling, sorry the shot is through the screen so looks blah


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Your Basti looks amazing man.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice Bastis


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Really liking the pics on this thread! Awesome bastis and solartes!!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Your vanzos look like they are glowing, very nice looking frogs

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

They do look very nice when I can see them. They hide so much I am always back in forth on if I should keep them or sell them. But then they come out for a few min and look amazing.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

baita83 said:


> I use a canon t3i with 100mm macro 2.8 usm and a 580 ex ii flash in slave mode mounted off camera


Really impressive photos Andy.

Can you expand on this a bit? Does the t3i have a wireless trigger, dedicated cable or cable off the hotshoe?
Is your camera tripod mounted and the flash held in your hand?
Thanks,


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

stunning photos! Thank you for sharing! Gotta love thumbnails!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I mount the 580exii on the top of the tank with the flash at 90 degrees with the white card bounce pulled out wirelessly triggered by the camera. I feel if the flash is bounced from above it feels more natural then if mounted on the camera shot right at the frogs which gets twice as much reflection on their skin. You still get a lot of reflection but not as much.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

2 more from today


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Your shots are always amazing.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

...damn! That cauchero shot, seriously N.G. worthy

Next time you're down here in Tampa, I'll pay/barter you to take some shot's of my collection


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

another guarumo preparing to go to his new home









Ceratobatrachus guentheri baby 1 month old


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Good looking frogs Andy.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Great photos and animals you have. You should think about giving some photo taking lessons at Mark's place next month!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

if anybody is interested I can bring my stuff and give some advice like frogs I an always down to talk photos


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just some of my cauchero pair they were quite active tonight

male









female


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

do you take these awesome pictures through the glass?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

most of my tanks open from the front , on the tanks that don't I remove the lid and try to get a decent angle from above. Occasionally I do have to shoot through the glass but the photos just aren't sharp


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

another male F1 guarumo


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice pictures, they look very sharp.
Bryan


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

a macro shot of moss sprouting on my test hygrolon at 1 week.I spread it very thin letting it get caught in the grooves so it will grow direct to the fabric not just on itself in a thick mat. it is not a great pick but gives a decent close up of the hygrolon I will post much better picks soon this was just a start.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

The reticulated pattern on your Guarumo is pretty snazzy.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol funny stuff



SuspensefulSteve said:


> The reticulated pattern on your Guarumo is pretty snazzy.


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Any updates on the solarte ? 
Beautifull frogs and congrats for breeding them ! 
Could we have a picture of a tank of you're pumilio and how you made them reproduce ? 
Do you think that stimulating them by a dry period is more or less important then the fact that the couple must get along ? Of both  ?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't do anything special on getting them to produce babies. But at this point I have not been able to raise any froglets and have had a few with bad front legs. I am hoping as they mature and gain some weight they will produce better offspring. most pumilio I have had taken a little while to become good parents.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been trying to post photos of every guarumo baby I produce......and I sold one without taking any photos. The new owner was nice enough to shoot this for me


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanx for the answer ! 
Could you show us some pics of you tanks ? They look gorgeous


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I finally purchased my first auratus and I am afraid I will become an addict. Maybe someday they will rival my pumilio collection. I picked up some super blues and retics from UE. here are some photos in their temp tank. The retics are hiding but photos will come soon and after they are in nice tanks better photos will come. And if my new loma estralla ever stop running from the camera I will post pics of them as well.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful! Great looking auratus! Love the patterns! 

Now...is it just me or does the first pic look like this...? I'm pretty sure he's sticking his tongue out at you! Love it!

-Chris


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

They look real good man, and I can't wait for you to get shots of your reticulated. We should have ordered more frogs.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes lets see some of those lime green frogs.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

one of my loma estrella/ Uyama Their tank set up makes them kind of hard to shoot I am sorry about the quality. they are doing well fattening up hopefully I will hear some calling soon


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very very nice collection! I expecially love your pums and golden mantellas... Maybe I missed something, but can you post some pics of your vivs?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have had multiple requests for full tank shots. I will try to post some soon.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Outstanding photos! Your frogs are stunning.


----------

